# Subject: A Bottle of Wine



## wasabi (Mar 15, 2005)

For all of us who are married, were married, wish you were married, wish you weren't married... Something to smile about the next time you open a bottle of wine.

 Susan was driving home from one of her business trips in Northern Arizona when she saw an elderly Navajo woman walking on the side of the road. As the trip was a long and quiet one, she stopped the car and asked the Navajo woman if she would like a ride. With a word or two of thanks, she got in the car.

 After resuming the journey and a bit of small talk, the Navajo woman noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Sally. "What's in the bag?" asked the old woman. Sally looked down at the brown bag and said, "It's a bottle of wine. Got it for my husband."

 The Navajo woman was silent for a moment,  and then speaking with the quiet wisdom of an elder said,

 "Good trade."


_______________________________


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 15, 2005)

LMAO Wasabi...........I know theres days when I'd be happy to trade mine for a bottle of wine.


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

lol wasabi. good one


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 15, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> LMAO Wasabi...........I know theres days when I'd be happy to trade mine for a bottle of wine.


 
Or even just a glass!
Excellent one, Wasabi!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2005)

That was a wise woman!!!! Good one wasabi


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 15, 2005)

there are some very good wines out there!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2005)

and you can always put the cork back in the bottle, if necessary. can't do that with a spouse very often....


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL Wasabi, I shall remember that.


----------

